# Counterstrike Demos



## eFair (22. August 2004)

hi leute,

kann mir einer erklären, wie ich Counterstrike-Demos (__.dem) in ein Format so umwandle dass ich es mit Adobe Premiere 6.5 zurecht schneiden kann!?

Hoffe ihr wisst es.  

MfG eFair:


----------



## Thimou (22. August 2004)

wie ich mir denken kann hast du die demo mit steam aufgenohmen du musst die demo in steam laufen lasen in der console gibst du"  playdemo und name der demo die du auf genohmen hast  "        und dann wenn die demo läuft gibst du startmovie  dann den namen noch mal und 60 ein das sollte dann so aussehen


startmovie name 60


so dann macht er aus der demo bilder  wenn du das da oben eingegeben hast musst du direkt die console schliessen sonst sind nachher auf den ganzen bildern die console zuseheund das willst du sicher nicht.
wenn das fertig ist kannst du die bilder in adobe inportieren und dort wieder in ein video umwandeln aber wie das geht weiss ich selber nicht

wenn du für das mit dem video eine andere lösung gefunden hast schreib mir bitte weil ich kenne nur diese


----------



## josDesign (23. August 2004)

Es gibt ein nettes Tools, das auch Spielezeitschriften verwenden um Spiele aufzunehmen.

FRAPS nennt sich das nette Tool! Damit lassen sich alle OpenGL / D3D Bildschirminhalte aufnehmen. Auch Ton kann mit aufgenommen werden. Ein leistungsstarker PC/Laptop ist aber Vorraussetzung!


Es gibt auch noch ein Tool um diese DEMOS in ein AVI-File zu konvertieren! Aber da dies, glaub ich, unter "illegal" fällt passts hier nicht ganz her auf tutorials.de!  


LieGrü
josDesign


----------



## Systemofadown (23. August 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Ich glaube mein Bruder hat einen Player der heisst soviel ich weiss SK-Player und wurde (da bin ich mir nich sicher) vom Schroet Kommando entworfen.
MIt diesem Player kann man soviel ich weiss die Demos einfach abspielen und umkonvertieren.

WIe gesagt ich bin mir da nich so ganz sicher, werde meinem Bruder darauf nochmal ansprechen.

MFG Das System mit dem Fehler bei N und M ;-)


----------



## Thimou (23. August 2004)

JosDesign


wie heisst den das andere programm wo man die videos in avi umwandeln kann


----------



## josDesign (24. August 2004)

Hmmm.. habs vergessen, aber mein cousin arbeitet damit. werde ihn diese woche noch sehen und rede ihn drauf an, ok?

Ich bin derzeit leider im stress... würde dir sonst das Programm von unserem "Verwandte-Server" (Ein server im Internet für unsere Verwandtschaft) laden.. aber da is soviel Zeugs drauf!

Melde mich dann bei dir!


----------



## Thimou (24. August 2004)

danke


----------



## josDesign (24. August 2004)

ging schneller als ich dachte.

In früheren Versionen gab es ein Tool, das, sobald du in Counterstrike den Befehl startmovie name 60 ausgeführt hast, das Tool die Bilder abgefangen hat und sogar den Ton gespeichert hat. In den jetzigen Versionen von CS gibt es diese Tools nicht mehr.

Am besten du besorgst dir das Programm FRAPS.

  Hoffe ich konnte dir behilflich sein!


----------



## eFair (24. August 2004)

danke für alle antworten. Fraps hab ich ja auch schon lange *g* (geht auch ganz gut), nur habsch auch in meinen wars ziemlich gute headys gegeben *g*, die wollt ich auch ma reinpacken, aber k. thx an alle

eFair


----------



## Soulhunta (24. August 2004)

also ich hab mal in unserem kinder counterstrike forum dazu nen tutorial geschrieben  Tutorial 
ich muss leider von vornerein sagen das das ohne ton ist ...
mhh fraps für counterstrike kann man eigentlich so ziemlich knicken finde ich ... wenn man in nem cw wirklich gute aktionen machen will ruckelt dies einfach VIEL zu stark ... 

ach ja thimou findest du 60 frames pro sekunde isn bissl viel? 25 reichen ohne slow motion effekte vollkommen!

have fun


----------



## Thimou (24. August 2004)

ja hast recht mit den vielen fps     also ich machs immer so ich nehme ne demo auf . geh aus counter strike raus öffne fraps  spiel die demo ab und dabei fraps ruckelt wie gesagt aber man muss ja nicht spielen dann nimmt er die demo auf und das wars


----------



## Soulhunta (25. August 2004)

jo das is ne gute lösung hast recht  da hat man dann sogar auch noch den sound!


----------



## eFair (25. August 2004)

kk, thx an alle


----------



## Thimou (28. August 2004)

Stooooooooooooooooooppppppppppp 30 fps sind zu viel 25 sind ok   den 30 sind in amerika und wenn man 30 macht und das dann auf deutschen fernsehgeräten abspielt dann ruckelt es ein bisschen. ALso hier in germany ist es 25


----------



## Soulhunta (30. August 2004)

LoL? Du weisst warum man in Deutschland 25 FPS nimmt oder?
Den eigentlich nimmt JEDER Mensch auf der Welt einen Film erst ab 25 Bildern pro Sekunde wahr!
Wenn man wirklich vorhat das Movie zu bearbeiten sollte man mehr Frames nehmen damit man ruckelfreie Slow Motion Effekte einfügen kann


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. August 2004)

Also was ihr hier alles an Halbwissen zusammenwürfelt...

1. Für eine Wahrnehmung ruckelfreier Bewegung reichen i.d.R. 20 Bilder pro Sekunde aus.
2. Auf die 25 bzw. 30 fps kommt ihr wahrscheinlich wegen der Fernsehstandards PAL und NTSC. PAL ist hauptsächlich im europäischen Raum verbreitet und bezeichnet eine Übertragung von 50 Halbbildern pro Sekunde. NTSC findet man in Amerika und Japan wieder und überträgt 29,97 Vollbilder pro Sekunde.
3. Wo steht denn, dass sich eFair das Video auf einem PAL-Fernseher anschauen will?


----------



## dobberph (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab auch eine Frage dazu, um genau zu sein zu Fraps.

Wie bekomme ich bei Fraps oben in dem Video das www.fraps.de weg?
Das sieht auf einem Video nun echt dumm aus.

Vielen Dank,
Thor


----------

